# A few of my best. Any age guesses?



## TylerR11 (Jun 25, 2017)

Any ideas what the last pic could be?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice finds


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice ones! First pic looks like Mid-late Archaic points, around 4,000-6,000 years old. Middle pic is Woodland -era points, around 1,000-3,000 years old. Last pic is a thinning flake- a percussion flake that was removed while thinning and shaping a preform.


----------



## TylerR11 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Tentwing (Jun 25, 2017)

Beautiful colors  you got in those ,great finds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2017)

The first ones look like river finds?


----------



## TylerR11 (Jun 25, 2017)

You are correct, the oconee.


----------



## Dylan1086 (Jun 26, 2017)

How do you go about finding them on the oconee? In the creeks after the river drops? Sandbars? I live close to the ocmulgee and i have been thinking about giving it a shot.


----------

